

Data Loss Protection Software Too Complicated To Use? - joe_the_user
http://www.itworld.com/data-protectionrecovery/161959/apps-stop-data-breaches-are-too-complicated-use

======
joe_the_user
The thing about this "category of software" is that it seems to be more-or-
less promising "security in box".

But any security expert should know that "security isn't product, it is a
process". That is, the entirety of an organization has to be organized with
security in mind or any particular effort is going to be worthless.

It is well-know that security that isn't organization-based is essentially
like installing armored door on your house without baring your windows. And
its seems that there are a number of large organizations which just aren't
willing or able to make this security a priority.

